# Toshiba SD-H400 Image?



## pmpilot (Mar 23, 2005)

Can anyone help put me in touch with a working image off of a Toshiba SD-H400? The hard drive in my 11 month old unit crapped out and I need a clean image to put on a replacement hard drive.

Thanks a million,
- Pete


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7


----------



## pmpilot (Mar 23, 2005)

The image listed in the above thread has issues. I am trying to attain a different working image for the SD-H400. I installed that image two times (successfully according to weakness) but have background issues because the image has errors. Another user of the same image in another thread has had the same issue with it. 

I appreciate the help I have received already in attaining that image, but it does not work once upgraded to v7.1 software.

So, if there is another Toshiba SD-H400 image out there that I can try, I'd love to give it a try.

Thanks,
- Pete


----------



## burninggecko (Jun 1, 2005)

I had the same problem. Tried the image from the ftp site multiple times without luck after the 7.1 upgrade. Any help in locating a working Toshiba image is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Karl123 (Sep 3, 2004)

I just found this thread...and it may explain some problems I'm having.

I had downloaded and used what I think is the same image (5.1.1b) discussed above when my SD-H400 hung up after a sudden power outtage some months ago. At that point I had not yet backed up the original image from the new unit.

Everything was fine until I recently upgraded from Basic to Lifetime, and after doing Guided Setup again, I lost the background images for all the Tivo Central menus. Live TV stays on in background, making reading the menus very difficult. Toshiba and Tivo support were no help.

Other posts indicated that would happened if an image was backed up without the -f 9999 flag. 

My software version is currently showing 7.2.1, and I'm not sure which version was in there before I upgraded my service level. But those background images were there.

So l also would like to find another source for an image file.


----------

